#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  FS: Blackmagic Design Products at Macys Camera Shop

## MacysCameraShop

DeckLink Duo PHP 25,750.00
DeckLink Quad PHP 51,800.00
DeckLink 4K Extreme PHP 51,800.00
DeckLink Mini Monitor PHP 7,550.00
DeckLink Mini Recorder PHP 7,550.00
DeckLink Optical Fiber PHP 25,750.00
DeckLink SDI PHP 15,350.00
Decklink SDI 4K PHP 15,350.00
DeckLink Studio 2 PHP 36,150.00
Decklink Studio 4K PHP 30,950.00
UltraStudio SDI PHP 20,550.00
UltraStudio Express PHP 25,750.00
UltraStudio Mini Monitor PHP 7,550.00
UltraStudio Mini Recorder PHP 7,550.00
UltraStudio Pro PHP 46,600.00
UltraStudio 4K 2 PHP 51,800.00
Intensity Pro PHP 10,400.00
Intensity Shuttle PHP 10,400.00
Intensity Shuttle Thunderbolt PHP 12,450.00
Intensity Extreme PHP 15,600.00
Blackmagic Cinema Camera EF PHP 103,800.00
Blackmagic Cinema Camera MFT PHP 103,800.00
Blackmagic Cinema Camera Handles PHP 10,000.00
Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera PHP 50,800.00
Blackmagic Production Camera 4K PHP 155,800.00
Blackmagic URSA EF PHP 311,850.00
Blackmagic URSA PL PHP 337,850.00
Blackmagic Studio Camera PHP 103,800.00
Blackmagic Studio Camera 4K PHP 155,800.00
Battery Converter HDMI to SDI PHP 15,350.00
Battery Converter SDI to HDMI PHP 15,350.00
Broadcast Converter PHP 51,800.00
Mini Converter  Analog to SDI 2 PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter  SDI to Analog 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter  HDMI to SDI 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter  SDI to HDMI 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter  Quad SDI to HDMI 4K 2 PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter  Audio to SDI PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter  SDI to Audio PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter H/Duty  Analog to SDI PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter H/Duty  SDI to Analog PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter H/Duty  HDMI to SDI PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter H/Duty  SDI to HDMI PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter  Optical Fiber PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter  Optical Fiber 4K PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter  SDI Distribution 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter  SDI Multiplex 4K PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter  Sync Generator PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter  UpDownCross PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  Analog to SDI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  SDI to Analog PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  HDMI to SDI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  SDI to HDMI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  Audio to SDI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  SDI to Audio PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  Optical Fiber PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  SDI Distribution PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  Sync Generator PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter  UpDownCross PHP 25,750.00
Blackmagic MultiDock 2 PHP 30,950.00
DaVinci Resolve Linux License PHP 1,040,000.00
DaVinci Resolve PHP 1,560,150.00
DaVinci Resolve Software PHP 51,800.00
DaVinci Resolve DNxHD Update PHP 26,050.00
DaVinci Revival PHP 77,800.00
DaVinci Revival Pro PHP 519,900.00
Blackmagic Audio Monitor PHP 77,800.00
HDLink Pro PHP 25,750.00
HDLink Pro DisplayPort PHP 25,750.00
HDLink Optical Fiber PHP 41,400.00
SmartView Duo PHP 25,750.00
SmartView HD PHP 46,600.00
SmartScope Duo 4K PHP 51,800.00
DVI Extender PHP 20,550.00
HyperDeck Shuttle 2 PHP 17,950.00
HyperDeck Shuttle Mounting Plate PHP 5,150.00
HyperDeck Studio 2 PHP 51,800.00
HyperDeck Studio Pro 2 PHP 103,800.00
HyperDeck SSD Covers 10 PHP 2,100.00
Multibridge Eclipse PHP 124,600.00
Multibridge Pro 2 PHP 83,000.00
ATEM 1 M/E Production Studio 4K PHP 129,800.00
ATEM 2 M/E Production Studio 4K PHP 207,800.00
ATEM Production Studio 4K PHP 103,800.00
ATEM Television Studio PHP 51,800.00
ATEM 1 M/E Broadcast Panel PHP 259,850.00
ATEM 2 M/E Broadcast Panel PHP 779,950.00
ATEM Camera Converter PHP 30,950.00
ATEM Studio Converter 2 PHP 103,800.00
GPI and Tally Interface PHP 25,750.00
Teranex 2D Processor PHP 103,800.00
Teranex 3D Processor PHP 207,800.00
Blackmagic Dolby Decoder Module PHP 103,800.00
Teranex Express PHP 72,600.00
Blackmagic UltraScope PHP 36,150.00
Blackmagic Pocket UltraScope PHP 30,950.00
Teranex VC100 Software Upgrade PHP 156,050.00
Broadcast Videohub PHP 779,950.00
Studio Videohub PHP 155,800.00
Compact Videohub PHP 155,800.00
Videohub Master Control PHP 36,150.00
Videohub Smart Control PHP 25,750.00
Smart VideoHub 12 x 12 PHP 72,600.00
Smart VideoHub 20 x 20 PHP 103,800.00
Universal Videohub 288 PHP 519,900.00
Universal Videohub 288 Crosspoint PHP 467,900.00
Universal Videohub 72 PHP 155,800.00
Universal Videohub 72 Crosspoint PHP 155,800.00
Universal Videohub Editing Interface PHP 62,200.00
Universal Videohub Optical Interface PHP 51,800.00
Universal Videohub SDI Interface PHP 20,550.00
Universal Videohub Deck Control Cable PHP 3,950.00
Universal Videohub 450W Power Card PHP 20,550.00
Universal Videohub Power Supply PHP 155,800.00
H264 Pro Recorder PHP 25,750.00
Video Recorder PHP 7,750.00
Adapter  PCIe 4L Slot to PCIe Cable PHP 2,650.00
Adapter  3G BD SFP Optical Module PHP 7,550.00
Adapter  DVI to HDMI 5 Pack PHP 4,650.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel  Button Large PHP 2,110.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel  Button Medium PHP 2,110.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel  Button Small PHP 2,110.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel  Cable Set PHP 2,100.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel  PCB Control PHP 77,800.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel  Display PHP 23,150.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel  Control Knob PHP 51,800.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel  Keycap Label Set PHP 1,600.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel  PCB Main PHP 129,800.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel  Cable Set PHP 6,800.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel  Display PHP 25,250.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel  Keycap Label Set PHP 2,100.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel  PCB Left Side PHP 111,600.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel  PCB Main PHP 41,400.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel  PCB LCD PHP 96,000.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel  PCB Right Side PHP 207,800.00
Battery  Battery Converter PHP 4,200.00
Battery  ATEM Camera Converter PHP 4,200.00
Battery  HyperDeck Shuttle PHP 4,200.00
Camera CC  Battery PHP 2,650.00
Camera CC  Fan Assembly PHP 3,100.00
Camera CC- Front Rubber PHP 1,550.00
Camera CC  LCD Assembly PHP 15,600.00
Camera CC  Main PCB PHP 25,750.00
Camera CC  Screw Set PHP 2,100.00
Camera CC  Sunshade PHP 3,400.00
Camera CC  SSD Door PHP 1,550.00
Camera CC  Shoulder Strap PHP 1,350.00
Camera CC  Turret Assembly EF PHP 65,050.00
Camera PC4K  Front Rubber PHP 1,550.00
Camera PCC  Battery PHP 800.00
Camera PCC  Front Rubber PHP 1,050.00
Camera PCC  LCD Assembly PHP 8,600.00
Cable  4 Lane PCI Express 2 Meter PHP 7,050.00
Cable  ATEM Switcher Audio PHP 4,450.00
Cable  DeckLink Extreme PHP 7,050.00
Cable  DeckLink HD Extreme/Studio PHP 6,550.00
Cable  DeckLink HD Extreme 3 PHP 6,550.00
Cable  DeckLink HD Plus PHP 7,050.00
Cable  DeckLink HD Pro PHP 6,550.00
Cable  DeckLink Pro PHP 6,000.00
Cable  DeckLink SP PHP 7,050.00
Cable  DeckLink Studio PHP 6,550.00
Cable  UltraStudio/DeckLink Studio PHP 7,750.00
Cable  Intensity Pro PHP 2,350.00
Cable  S-Video Adapter PHP 2,100.00
DaVinci Display  Center PHP 155,800.00
DaVinci Display  Left/Right PHP 57,000.00
DaVinci Encoder PHP 4,950.00
DaVinci Jog Shuttle PHP 19,550.00
DaVinci Key Caps  CC Center PHP 20,800.00
DaVinci Key Caps  PC Right PHP 26,000.00
DaVinci Key Caps  SC Left PHP 26,000.00
DaVinci Keyboard PHP 6,200.00
DaVinci LCD Cable Kit PHP 2,650.00
DaVinci Main Board  Center PHP 51,800.00
DaVinci Main Board  Left PHP 41,400.00
DaVinci Main Board  Right PHP 41,400.00
DaVinci Power Cable Side PHP 4,950.00
DaVinci T-Bar PHP 55,950.00
DaVinci Trackball PHP 15,350.00
Enclosure  ATEM Joystick PHP 10,450.00
Enclosure  ATEM T-Bar PHP 10,450.00
Enclosure  HyperDeck Shuttle Foot PHP 4,450.00
Fan  DeckLink Studio Type PHP 2,650.00
Fan  Multibridge/Videohub PHP 1,000.00
Fan  Universal Videohub 288 PHP 3,150.00
Fan  Universal Videohub 72 PHP 3,150.00
OpenGear Rear  10 Video PHP 2,350.00
OpenGear Rear  6 Video & 4 Audio PHP 2,350.00
OpenGear Rear  8 Video & 2 Audio PHP 2,350.00
Part  40 Clear Button Caps PHP 2,650.00
Power Supply  Pocket Camera 12V10W PHP 2,650.00
Power Supply  Videohub 12V150W PHP 4,950.00
Power Supply  HDLink Pro 12V20W PHP 3,100.00
Power Supply  UltraStudio 12V30W PHP 4,700.00
Power Supply  Multibridge Ext/Pro 12V45W PHP 3,100.00
Power Supply  DaVinci/ATEM 12V70W PHP 4,450.00
Power Supply  Mini Converters 12V10W PHP 3,100.00
SmartScope Duo  Main PCB PHP 41,400.00
SmartView Duo  LCD PHP 12,750.00
SmartView Duo  Main PCB PHP 23,150.00
SmartView HD  LCD PHP 30,950.00
Smartview HD  Main PCB PHP 25,750.00

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*


Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

DeckLink Duo PHP 25,750.00
DeckLink Quad PHP 51,800.00
DeckLink 4K Extreme PHP 51,800.00
DeckLink Mini Monitor PHP 7,550.00
DeckLink Mini Recorder PHP 7,550.00
DeckLink Optical Fiber PHP 25,750.00
DeckLink SDI PHP 15,350.00
Decklink SDI 4K PHP 15,350.00
DeckLink Studio 2 PHP 36,150.00
Decklink Studio 4K PHP 30,950.00
UltraStudio SDI PHP 20,550.00
UltraStudio Express PHP 25,750.00
UltraStudio Mini Monitor PHP 7,550.00
UltraStudio Mini Recorder PHP 7,550.00
UltraStudio Pro PHP 46,600.00
UltraStudio 4K 2 PHP 51,800.00
Intensity Pro PHP 10,400.00
Intensity Shuttle PHP 10,400.00
Intensity Shuttle Thunderbolt PHP 12,450.00
Intensity Extreme PHP 15,600.00
Blackmagic Cinema Camera EF PHP 103,800.00
Blackmagic Cinema Camera MFT PHP 103,800.00
Blackmagic Cinema Camera Handles PHP 10,000.00
Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera PHP 50,800.00
Blackmagic Production Camera 4K PHP 155,800.00
Blackmagic URSA EF PHP 311,850.00
Blackmagic URSA PL PHP 337,850.00
Blackmagic Studio Camera PHP 103,800.00
Blackmagic Studio Camera 4K PHP 155,800.00
Battery Converter HDMI to SDI PHP 15,350.00
Battery Converter SDI to HDMI PHP 15,350.00
Broadcast Converter PHP 51,800.00
Mini Converter – Analog to SDI 2 PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – SDI to Analog 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – HDMI to SDI 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – SDI to HDMI 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – Quad SDI to HDMI 4K 2 PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter – Audio to SDI PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter – SDI to Audio PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter H/Duty – Analog to SDI PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter H/Duty – SDI to Analog PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter H/Duty – HDMI to SDI PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter H/Duty – SDI to HDMI PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter – Optical Fiber PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – Optical Fiber 4K PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter – SDI Distribution 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – SDI Multiplex 4K PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter – Sync Generator PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – UpDownCross PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – Analog to SDI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – SDI to Analog PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – HDMI to SDI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – SDI to HDMI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – Audio to SDI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – SDI to Audio PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – Optical Fiber PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – SDI Distribution PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – Sync Generator PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – UpDownCross PHP 25,750.00
Blackmagic MultiDock 2 PHP 30,950.00
DaVinci Resolve Linux License PHP 1,040,000.00
DaVinci Resolve PHP 1,560,150.00
DaVinci Resolve Software PHP 51,800.00
DaVinci Resolve DNxHD Update PHP 26,050.00
DaVinci Revival PHP 77,800.00
DaVinci Revival Pro PHP 519,900.00
Blackmagic Audio Monitor PHP 77,800.00
HDLink Pro PHP 25,750.00
HDLink Pro DisplayPort PHP 25,750.00
HDLink Optical Fiber PHP 41,400.00
SmartView Duo PHP 25,750.00
SmartView HD PHP 46,600.00
SmartScope Duo 4K PHP 51,800.00
DVI Extender PHP 20,550.00
HyperDeck Shuttle 2 PHP 17,950.00
HyperDeck Shuttle Mounting Plate PHP 5,150.00
HyperDeck Studio 2 PHP 51,800.00
HyperDeck Studio Pro 2 PHP 103,800.00
HyperDeck SSD Covers 10 PHP 2,100.00
Multibridge Eclipse PHP 124,600.00
Multibridge Pro 2 PHP 83,000.00
ATEM 1 M/E Production Studio 4K PHP 129,800.00
ATEM 2 M/E Production Studio 4K PHP 207,800.00
ATEM Production Studio 4K PHP 103,800.00
ATEM Television Studio PHP 51,800.00
ATEM 1 M/E Broadcast Panel PHP 259,850.00
ATEM 2 M/E Broadcast Panel PHP 779,950.00
ATEM Camera Converter PHP 30,950.00
ATEM Studio Converter 2 PHP 103,800.00
GPI and Tally Interface PHP 25,750.00
Teranex 2D Processor PHP 103,800.00
Teranex 3D Processor PHP 207,800.00
Blackmagic Dolby Decoder Module PHP 103,800.00
Teranex Express PHP 72,600.00
Blackmagic UltraScope PHP 36,150.00
Blackmagic Pocket UltraScope PHP 30,950.00
Teranex VC100 Software Upgrade PHP 156,050.00
Broadcast Videohub PHP 779,950.00
Studio Videohub PHP 155,800.00
Compact Videohub PHP 155,800.00
Videohub Master Control PHP 36,150.00
Videohub Smart Control PHP 25,750.00
Smart VideoHub 12 x 12 PHP 72,600.00
Smart VideoHub 20 x 20 PHP 103,800.00
Universal Videohub 288 PHP 519,900.00
Universal Videohub 288 Crosspoint PHP 467,900.00
Universal Videohub 72 PHP 155,800.00
Universal Videohub 72 Crosspoint PHP 155,800.00
Universal Videohub Editing Interface PHP 62,200.00
Universal Videohub Optical Interface PHP 51,800.00
Universal Videohub SDI Interface PHP 20,550.00
Universal Videohub Deck Control Cable PHP 3,950.00
Universal Videohub 450W Power Card PHP 20,550.00
Universal Videohub Power Supply PHP 155,800.00
H264 Pro Recorder PHP 25,750.00
Video Recorder PHP 7,750.00
Adapter – PCIe 4L Slot to PCIe Cable PHP 2,650.00
Adapter – 3G BD SFP Optical Module PHP 7,550.00
Adapter – DVI to HDMI 5 Pack PHP 4,650.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Button Large PHP 2,110.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Button Medium PHP 2,110.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Button Small PHP 2,110.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Cable Set PHP 2,100.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – PCB Control PHP 77,800.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Display PHP 23,150.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Control Knob PHP 51,800.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Keycap Label Set PHP 1,600.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – PCB Main PHP 129,800.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – Cable Set PHP 6,800.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – Display PHP 25,250.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – Keycap Label Set PHP 2,100.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – PCB Left Side PHP 111,600.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – PCB Main PHP 41,400.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – PCB LCD PHP 96,000.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – PCB Right Side PHP 207,800.00
Battery – Battery Converter PHP 4,200.00
Battery – ATEM Camera Converter PHP 4,200.00
Battery – HyperDeck Shuttle PHP 4,200.00
Camera CC – Battery PHP 2,650.00
Camera CC – Fan Assembly PHP 3,100.00
Camera CC- Front Rubber PHP 1,550.00
Camera CC – LCD Assembly PHP 15,600.00
Camera CC – Main PCB PHP 25,750.00
Camera CC – Screw Set PHP 2,100.00
Camera CC – Sunshade PHP 3,400.00
Camera CC – SSD Door PHP 1,550.00
Camera CC – Shoulder Strap PHP 1,350.00
Camera CC – Turret Assembly EF PHP 65,050.00
Camera PC4K – Front Rubber PHP 1,550.00
Camera PCC – Battery PHP 800.00
Camera PCC – Front Rubber PHP 1,050.00
Camera PCC – LCD Assembly PHP 8,600.00
Cable – 4 Lane PCI Express 2 Meter PHP 7,050.00
Cable – ATEM Switcher Audio PHP 4,450.00
Cable – DeckLink Extreme PHP 7,050.00
Cable – DeckLink HD Extreme/Studio PHP 6,550.00
Cable – DeckLink HD Extreme 3 PHP 6,550.00
Cable – DeckLink HD Plus PHP 7,050.00
Cable – DeckLink HD Pro PHP 6,550.00
Cable – DeckLink Pro PHP 6,000.00
Cable – DeckLink SP PHP 7,050.00
Cable – DeckLink Studio PHP 6,550.00
Cable – UltraStudio/DeckLink Studio PHP 7,750.00
Cable – Intensity Pro PHP 2,350.00
Cable – S-Video Adapter PHP 2,100.00
DaVinci Display – Center PHP 155,800.00
DaVinci Display – Left/Right PHP 57,000.00
DaVinci Encoder PHP 4,950.00
DaVinci Jog Shuttle PHP 19,550.00
DaVinci Key Caps – CC Center PHP 20,800.00
DaVinci Key Caps – PC Right PHP 26,000.00
DaVinci Key Caps – SC Left PHP 26,000.00
DaVinci Keyboard PHP 6,200.00
DaVinci LCD Cable Kit PHP 2,650.00
DaVinci Main Board – Center PHP 51,800.00
DaVinci Main Board – Left PHP 41,400.00
DaVinci Main Board – Right PHP 41,400.00
DaVinci Power Cable Side PHP 4,950.00
DaVinci T-Bar PHP 55,950.00
DaVinci Trackball PHP 15,350.00
Enclosure – ATEM Joystick PHP 10,450.00
Enclosure – ATEM T-Bar PHP 10,450.00
Enclosure – HyperDeck Shuttle Foot PHP 4,450.00
Fan – DeckLink Studio Type PHP 2,650.00
Fan – Multibridge/Videohub PHP 1,000.00
Fan – Universal Videohub 288 PHP 3,150.00
Fan – Universal Videohub 72 PHP 3,150.00
OpenGear Rear – 10 Video PHP 2,350.00
OpenGear Rear – 6 Video & 4 Audio PHP 2,350.00
OpenGear Rear – 8 Video & 2 Audio PHP 2,350.00
Part – 40 Clear Button Caps PHP 2,650.00
Power Supply – Pocket Camera 12V10W PHP 2,650.00
Power Supply – Videohub 12V150W PHP 4,950.00
Power Supply – HDLink Pro 12V20W PHP 3,100.00
Power Supply – UltraStudio 12V30W PHP 4,700.00
Power Supply – Multibridge Ext/Pro 12V45W PHP 3,100.00
Power Supply – DaVinci/ATEM 12V70W PHP 4,450.00
Power Supply – Mini Converters 12V10W PHP 3,100.00
SmartScope Duo – Main PCB PHP 41,400.00
SmartView Duo – LCD PHP 12,750.00
SmartView Duo – Main PCB PHP 23,150.00
SmartView HD – LCD PHP 30,950.00
Smartview HD – Main PCB PHP 25,750.00

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*


Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

DeckLink Duo PHP 25,750.00
DeckLink Quad PHP 51,800.00
DeckLink 4K Extreme PHP 51,800.00
DeckLink Mini Monitor PHP 7,550.00
DeckLink Mini Recorder PHP 7,550.00
DeckLink Optical Fiber PHP 25,750.00
DeckLink SDI PHP 15,350.00
Decklink SDI 4K PHP 15,350.00
DeckLink Studio 2 PHP 36,150.00
Decklink Studio 4K PHP 30,950.00
UltraStudio SDI PHP 20,550.00
UltraStudio Express PHP 25,750.00
UltraStudio Mini Monitor PHP 7,550.00
UltraStudio Mini Recorder PHP 7,550.00
UltraStudio Pro PHP 46,600.00
UltraStudio 4K 2 PHP 51,800.00
Intensity Pro PHP 10,400.00
Intensity Shuttle PHP 10,400.00
Intensity Shuttle Thunderbolt PHP 12,450.00
Intensity Extreme PHP 15,600.00
Blackmagic Cinema Camera EF PHP 103,800.00
Blackmagic Cinema Camera MFT PHP 103,800.00
Blackmagic Cinema Camera Handles PHP 10,000.00
Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera PHP 50,800.00
Blackmagic Production Camera 4K PHP 155,800.00
Blackmagic URSA EF PHP 311,850.00
Blackmagic URSA PL PHP 337,850.00
Blackmagic Studio Camera PHP 103,800.00
Blackmagic Studio Camera 4K PHP 155,800.00
Battery Converter HDMI to SDI PHP 15,350.00
Battery Converter SDI to HDMI PHP 15,350.00
Broadcast Converter PHP 51,800.00
Mini Converter – Analog to SDI 2 PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – SDI to Analog 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – HDMI to SDI 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – SDI to HDMI 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – Quad SDI to HDMI 4K 2 PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter – Audio to SDI PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter – SDI to Audio PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter H/Duty – Analog to SDI PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter H/Duty – SDI to Analog PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter H/Duty – HDMI to SDI PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter H/Duty – SDI to HDMI PHP 17,950.00
Mini Converter – Optical Fiber PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – Optical Fiber 4K PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter – SDI Distribution 4K PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – SDI Multiplex 4K PHP 25,750.00
Mini Converter – Sync Generator PHP 15,350.00
Mini Converter – UpDownCross PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – Analog to SDI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – SDI to Analog PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – HDMI to SDI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – SDI to HDMI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – Audio to SDI PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – SDI to Audio PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – Optical Fiber PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – SDI Distribution PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – Sync Generator PHP 25,750.00
OpenGear Converter – UpDownCross PHP 25,750.00
Blackmagic MultiDock 2 PHP 30,950.00
DaVinci Resolve Linux License PHP 1,040,000.00
DaVinci Resolve PHP 1,560,150.00
DaVinci Resolve Software PHP 51,800.00
DaVinci Resolve DNxHD Update PHP 26,050.00
DaVinci Revival PHP 77,800.00
DaVinci Revival Pro PHP 519,900.00
Blackmagic Audio Monitor PHP 77,800.00
HDLink Pro PHP 25,750.00
HDLink Pro DisplayPort PHP 25,750.00
HDLink Optical Fiber PHP 41,400.00
SmartView Duo PHP 25,750.00
SmartView HD PHP 46,600.00
SmartScope Duo 4K PHP 51,800.00
DVI Extender PHP 20,550.00
HyperDeck Shuttle 2 PHP 17,950.00
HyperDeck Shuttle Mounting Plate PHP 5,150.00
HyperDeck Studio 2 PHP 51,800.00
HyperDeck Studio Pro 2 PHP 103,800.00
HyperDeck SSD Covers 10 PHP 2,100.00
Multibridge Eclipse PHP 124,600.00
Multibridge Pro 2 PHP 83,000.00
ATEM 1 M/E Production Studio 4K PHP 129,800.00
ATEM 2 M/E Production Studio 4K PHP 207,800.00
ATEM Production Studio 4K PHP 103,800.00
ATEM Television Studio PHP 51,800.00
ATEM 1 M/E Broadcast Panel PHP 259,850.00
ATEM 2 M/E Broadcast Panel PHP 779,950.00
ATEM Camera Converter PHP 30,950.00
ATEM Studio Converter 2 PHP 103,800.00
GPI and Tally Interface PHP 25,750.00
Teranex 2D Processor PHP 103,800.00
Teranex 3D Processor PHP 207,800.00
Blackmagic Dolby Decoder Module PHP 103,800.00
Teranex Express PHP 72,600.00
Blackmagic UltraScope PHP 36,150.00
Blackmagic Pocket UltraScope PHP 30,950.00
Teranex VC100 Software Upgrade PHP 156,050.00
Broadcast Videohub PHP 779,950.00
Studio Videohub PHP 155,800.00
Compact Videohub PHP 155,800.00
Videohub Master Control PHP 36,150.00
Videohub Smart Control PHP 25,750.00
Smart VideoHub 12 x 12 PHP 72,600.00
Smart VideoHub 20 x 20 PHP 103,800.00
Universal Videohub 288 PHP 519,900.00
Universal Videohub 288 Crosspoint PHP 467,900.00
Universal Videohub 72 PHP 155,800.00
Universal Videohub 72 Crosspoint PHP 155,800.00
Universal Videohub Editing Interface PHP 62,200.00
Universal Videohub Optical Interface PHP 51,800.00
Universal Videohub SDI Interface PHP 20,550.00
Universal Videohub Deck Control Cable PHP 3,950.00
Universal Videohub 450W Power Card PHP 20,550.00
Universal Videohub Power Supply PHP 155,800.00
H264 Pro Recorder PHP 25,750.00
Video Recorder PHP 7,750.00
Adapter – PCIe 4L Slot to PCIe Cable PHP 2,650.00
Adapter – 3G BD SFP Optical Module PHP 7,550.00
Adapter – DVI to HDMI 5 Pack PHP 4,650.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Button Large PHP 2,110.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Button Medium PHP 2,110.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Button Small PHP 2,110.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Cable Set PHP 2,100.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – PCB Control PHP 77,800.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Display PHP 23,150.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Control Knob PHP 51,800.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – Keycap Label Set PHP 1,600.00
ATEM 1 M/E Panel – PCB Main PHP 129,800.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – Cable Set PHP 6,800.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – Display PHP 25,250.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – Keycap Label Set PHP 2,100.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – PCB Left Side PHP 111,600.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – PCB Main PHP 41,400.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – PCB LCD PHP 96,000.00
ATEM 2 M/E Panel – PCB Right Side PHP 207,800.00
Battery – Battery Converter PHP 4,200.00
Battery – ATEM Camera Converter PHP 4,200.00
Battery – HyperDeck Shuttle PHP 4,200.00
Camera CC – Battery PHP 2,650.00
Camera CC – Fan Assembly PHP 3,100.00
Camera CC- Front Rubber PHP 1,550.00
Camera CC – LCD Assembly PHP 15,600.00
Camera CC – Main PCB PHP 25,750.00
Camera CC – Screw Set PHP 2,100.00
Camera CC – Sunshade PHP 3,400.00
Camera CC – SSD Door PHP 1,550.00
Camera CC – Shoulder Strap PHP 1,350.00
Camera CC – Turret Assembly EF PHP 65,050.00
Camera PC4K – Front Rubber PHP 1,550.00
Camera PCC – Battery PHP 800.00
Camera PCC – Front Rubber PHP 1,050.00
Camera PCC – LCD Assembly PHP 8,600.00
Cable – 4 Lane PCI Express 2 Meter PHP 7,050.00
Cable – ATEM Switcher Audio PHP 4,450.00
Cable – DeckLink Extreme PHP 7,050.00
Cable – DeckLink HD Extreme/Studio PHP 6,550.00
Cable – DeckLink HD Extreme 3 PHP 6,550.00
Cable – DeckLink HD Plus PHP 7,050.00
Cable – DeckLink HD Pro PHP 6,550.00
Cable – DeckLink Pro PHP 6,000.00
Cable – DeckLink SP PHP 7,050.00
Cable – DeckLink Studio PHP 6,550.00
Cable – UltraStudio/DeckLink Studio PHP 7,750.00
Cable – Intensity Pro PHP 2,350.00
Cable – S-Video Adapter PHP 2,100.00
DaVinci Display – Center PHP 155,800.00
DaVinci Display – Left/Right PHP 57,000.00
DaVinci Encoder PHP 4,950.00
DaVinci Jog Shuttle PHP 19,550.00
DaVinci Key Caps – CC Center PHP 20,800.00
DaVinci Key Caps – PC Right PHP 26,000.00
DaVinci Key Caps – SC Left PHP 26,000.00
DaVinci Keyboard PHP 6,200.00
DaVinci LCD Cable Kit PHP 2,650.00
DaVinci Main Board – Center PHP 51,800.00
DaVinci Main Board – Left PHP 41,400.00
DaVinci Main Board – Right PHP 41,400.00
DaVinci Power Cable Side PHP 4,950.00
DaVinci T-Bar PHP 55,950.00
DaVinci Trackball PHP 15,350.00
Enclosure – ATEM Joystick PHP 10,450.00
Enclosure – ATEM T-Bar PHP 10,450.00
Enclosure – HyperDeck Shuttle Foot PHP 4,450.00
Fan – DeckLink Studio Type PHP 2,650.00
Fan – Multibridge/Videohub PHP 1,000.00
Fan – Universal Videohub 288 PHP 3,150.00
Fan – Universal Videohub 72 PHP 3,150.00
OpenGear Rear – 10 Video PHP 2,350.00
OpenGear Rear – 6 Video & 4 Audio PHP 2,350.00
OpenGear Rear – 8 Video & 2 Audio PHP 2,350.00
Part – 40 Clear Button Caps PHP 2,650.00
Power Supply – Pocket Camera 12V10W PHP 2,650.00
Power Supply – Videohub 12V150W PHP 4,950.00
Power Supply – HDLink Pro 12V20W PHP 3,100.00
Power Supply – UltraStudio 12V30W PHP 4,700.00
Power Supply – Multibridge Ext/Pro 12V45W PHP 3,100.00
Power Supply – DaVinci/ATEM 12V70W PHP 4,450.00
Power Supply – Mini Converters 12V10W PHP 3,100.00
SmartScope Duo – Main PCB PHP 41,400.00
SmartView Duo – LCD PHP 12,750.00
SmartView Duo – Main PCB PHP 23,150.00
SmartView HD – LCD PHP 30,950.00
Smartview HD – Main PCB PHP 25,750.00

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*


Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------

